# Suche neue Maus für fps



## AlterAmateur (7. Mai 2014)

*Suche neue Maus für fps*

Hallo,
Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb jahren die Logitech G700.
Hab mir sie damals gekauft, weil ich damals hauptsächlich mmorpg's gezockt habe.
Leider komme ich in CS:GO (und anderen, aber hauptsächlich cs)gar nicht mit ihr zu recht....
Also suche ich jetzt nach einer Zweit-Maus, nur für fps.
Habe mir schon die G500s (Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör) angeschaut.Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass auch Mäuse mit optischem sensor in frage kommen würden.
Laut manchen seien diese sogar viel besser.Hier währe ein Kanidat (ZOWIE FK Pro Gaming Maus - schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör).
Was ist besser? Im übrigen benutze ich als Mouse-pad ein Roccat Siru.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welche maus-Art mehr Sinn macht?Und nicht sooo teuer ist, also unter max. 70 euro?
Würde mich sehr über antworten freuen


----------



## Combi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

wenn du sie günstig findest...die roccat kone xtd.
ansonsten die roccat kone +.
beide top mäuse.habe weit über 600.000 klicks auf den tasten und se rennt wie am ersten tag.
die kone+ sollte unter 70 euro liegen...


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Für FPS sind optische Sensoren am besten Geeignet. Einer der Besten sind die Zowie FK/AM und die Microsoft Intelli: Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1a USB & PS/2 schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wenn es dir wirklich nur um FPS-Games geht, dann lege ich dir die Intelli ans Herz, es gibt keine bessere fürs FPS! Hatten damals zu Quake und UT Zeiten viele Pro´s


----------



## Khazar (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Ich kann nur die Logitech G400* empfehlen. Benutze sie selbst sehr erfolgreich für alle Spiele-Genre mit der rauen Seite des Razer Vespula.

*ich verwende noch das alte Modell, damals noch für 30€ ein P/L Wunder


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



Combi schrieb:


> wenn du sie günstig findest...die roccat kone xtd.
> ansonsten die roccat kone +.
> beide top mäuse.habe weit über 600.000 klicks auf den tasten und se rennt wie am ersten tag.
> die kone+ sollte unter 70 euro liegen...


 
Und wieder der Roccat Spam.  Aber entscheiden kannst dich auch nicht. Jetzt haben die Mäuse 600k Klicks auf dem Buckel, in einem älteren Thread schon 620k. 

@AlterAmateur

Wenn du viele Shooter spielst, dann würde ich eine Maus mit optischen Sensor nehmen. Keinen Laser. Bei Roccat und jedem anderen Hersteller wo der Avago 9500/9800 drin ist hast du Beschleunigung die nicht deaktivierbar ist. Bei Mäusen mit dem Phillips Twin-Eye hast du den Z-Axis Bug. 

Die Zowie AM oder die FK sind symmetrische Mäuse. Also für Links und Rechtshänder ausgelegt. Sind aber beides klasse Mäuse. Wenn du bei Logitech bleiben möchtest, dann wäre die G400 auch was. Oder die G502. Die habe ich seit letzter Woche Mittwoch selber und ich finde die Klasse. Ich hatte vorher die Zowie AM am Rechner und musste mich nur an das Gewicht gewöhnen. Aber da du ja die G700 hattest bist du ja schwere Mäuse gewöhnt.


----------



## AlterAmateur (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Die Kone hat eine Zeigerbeschleunigung, die auch nicht bei umstellen durch patch weggeht (Mein Bruder hat sie).Mich stört das ziemlich.
Also entweder G400 oder Zowie. 
Laut google tasten optische Mäuse öfter ab. Also werd ich mir wohl eine optische anlegen.
Falls dann meine g700 den geist aufgibt, werd ich die wohl durch eine g400 ersetzen.
Welche optische maus empfiehlt sich denn??Also ich tendiere zwischen Zowie fk/am und der Roccat Kone Pure Optical (http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Optical...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00DHAD3JU) ???
Die ist nämlich schön groß, was für mich ziemlich wichtig ist, da mir die g700 leicht zu klein ist.
Ist der Sensor schlechter? Und zu Zowie, ist da eine von beiden besser?Immerhin sind es ja ganze 7 euro peisunterschied!!


----------



## AlterAmateur (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Irgendwie hatte mein Opera die Seite nicht richtig aktualisiert (oder ich bin blind).Dann kauf ich mir ne Zowie.Ist eine besser?(fk/am)


----------



## AlterAmateur (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

@ gh0st76, warum bist du auf die g502 umgestiegen?Hat dich etwas an der zowie gestört?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2014)

Bitte benutze den Edit Button, Doppelposts sind nicht gern gesehen.

Wenn dir die G700 schon zu klein ist, dann kannst die Pure Optical vergessen.
Die ist nämlich noch kleiner.
Es gommt ja auch drauf an, wie du die Maus hälst. 
Die Zowie EC1 Evo ist zwar recht gross, aber fällt nach hinten ziemlich flach ab. 
Da gefällt mir die Steelseries Rival besser, da sie hinten höher ist.
Im allgemeinen ist es erstmal wichtig das die Maus passt, der Sensor kommt da erst später.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



AlterAmateur schrieb:


> @ gh0st76, warum bist du auf die g502 umgestiegen?Hat dich etwas an der zowie gestört?


 
Wollte einfach mal eine neue Maus mit einem komplett neuen, optischen Sensor testen. Bis jetzt ist der Sensor auf jeden Fall richtig gut.


----------



## MaxPa (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wollte einfach mal eine neue Maus mit einem komplett neuen, optischen Sensor testen. Bis jetzt ist der Sensor auf jeden Fall richtig gut.


 
halt uns ja auf dem neusten Stand  
Das Ding sieht interessant aus ^^ 
Finde ja auch ne Roccat Kone XTD Optical interessant,
die ende 2ten Quartals kommmen soll, 
aber halt Roccat Qualität


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Mach ich.  Von der Qualität kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes sagen. Die ist auf jeden Fall qualitativ besser als die G700 die ich im SimFrame benutzt habe. Da war schon nach einer Woche an der Daumenmulde die Beschichtung weg. Die Tasten sind vom Druckpunkt her auch klasse. Viele meckern über das Mausrad. Da hab ich auch keine Probleme mit. Ich rutsche da nicht ab.  Der Sensor ist ein richtiges Monster. Bei 12000 DPI hat man etwas Jitter. Aber das liegt dann weniger am Sensor, sondern eher an dem Menschen der die Maus benutzt. Da wird dann jede kleinste Bewegung direkt umgesetzt. 

Die Kalibrierungsfunktion bringt sogar richtig was. Hab die auf 6 verschiedenen Pads getestet. Von Stoff bis Alu. Sogar auf einem transparenten SpeedPad läuft die ohne Probleme. Da haben bei mir die meisten Lasermäuse und teilweise auch optische drauf gestreikt.


----------



## AlterAmateur (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

@JoM79 Vielleicht war klein falsch augedrückt. Ich komme mit der Form nicht gut klar, meine Hand liegt nicht komplett auf der Maus, der Handballen liegt auf dem Mouse-pad.Die Vertiefung für den Daumen ist viel zu tief, 
somit kann ich nicht die Hand auf der Maus liegen haben, und den Daumen in die dafür vorgesehene Vertiefung. Mit der Roccat Kone XTD komme sehr gut klar (von der größe jetzt).Die Form passt einfach nicht zu meiner Hand.Für größere Hände scheint sie mir auch geeignet, aber nicht für Leute mit langen Fingern. 

@gh0st76 Kannst du denn die g502 weiterempfehlen, oder ist die Zowie besser?

Okay, meine Seite wurde schon wieder nicht richtig aktualisiert (oder ich bin wirklich blind ).

Kann man die Zowie irgendwo ausprobieren? Und die Steelseries Rival?Gibt es die bei Atelco, Media Markt oder Saturn?

Kennt wer die hier http://www.amazon.de/Mionix-Scroll-...56407&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=minonix+naos+5000  ??


----------



## SaPass (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Ich möchte ersteinmal etwas Licht in das dunkle bringen: So ziemlich alle Mäuse, die man heute kaufen kann, sind optische Mäuse. Lediglich die Art der Lichtquelle unterscheided sich. Als Lichtquellen kommen sowohl Laser als auch LEDs zum Einsatz. Grundsätzlich bieten Laser den Vorteil, dass sie eine geringere Lift-off-Distanz haben und eine große Anzahl von Oberflächen akzeptieren. Jedoch plagen sich die viel verbauten Avago 9500/9800 - (Laser-Sensoren) mit einer negativen Beschleunigung herum. Bei einer schnellen Bewegung landet der Mauszeiger bei gleicher Mausbewegung an einem leicht anderen Ort als bei einer identischen, jedoch langsamen Mausbewegung. Der Effekt ist meist recht klein, viele Spieler spüren ihn nicht. Ich kam mit meiner Kone XTD (Avago 9800) sehr gut bei BF3 klar. Am Ende ist aber der verbaute Sensor und nicht die Art der Belichtung für die Präzision der Maus entscheidend. Die Philips Twin Eye Sensoren benutzen sogar zwei Lichtquellen. Jedoch ist das große Problem dieser Sensoren der Z-Axis-Bug: Beim geraden hochheben der Maus bewegt sich der Zeiger.
Prinzipiell wird aber FPS-Gamern zu Mäusen mit einem LED-Sensor geraten.

Eine Sensorüberischt gibt es unter anderem hier: Gaming Mouse Sensor List

So wie ich das verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei den Zowie-Mäusen und der Kone Pure Optical um sehr präzise Sensoren. Die anderen Sensoren vermag ich da nicht einzuordnen. Eventuell kannst du ja mal google bemühen oder es findet sich jemand, der sich wirklich mit der Sache auskennt.


----------



## AlterAmateur (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Erstmal danke für die Liste, hat mir sehr geholfen .Jetzt hätte ich noch eine frage.
Die Mionix NAOS 3200 hat einen A3060.Die Zowie's und die Steelseries haben einen A3090.Ist der Unterschied stark zu spüren oder nur minimal?
Von der Größe ist die  Mionix nämlich perfekt.


----------



## xpSyk (8. Mai 2014)

Diese hier ist super präzise: http://geizhals.de/1011818


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Also bei mir passt die Kone XTD fast perfekt und bei der Rival habe ich das Problem das sie zu schmal ist.
Habe da in relativ kurzer Zeit Schmerzem im Daumen von gekriegt, weil die Daumentasten einfach zu weit innen liegen.


----------



## xpSyk (8. Mai 2014)

Mausform ist * IMMER * Geschmakssache! Wenn möglich probegreifen, weil jeder da andere Vorlieben hat. Rein objektiv kann man eben nur sagen, dass der Senor der Rival eine perfekte Präzision bietet.


----------



## SaPass (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Bei der Zowie EC (mit dem A3060) gibts viele Beschwerden auf Grund von Angle Snapping. Das scheint aber durch die Software bedingt zu sein. Andere Mäuse mit diesem Sensor haben das Problem nicht. 

Du kannst es ja zur Not mal ausprobieren.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheTurtleTubes/videos ... Hier gibts Videos zu "DPI Mythen" (so heißt die Videoreihe). Das kannst du dir ja mal bei Interesse ansehen.


----------



## vvoll3 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



SaPass schrieb:


> Bei der Zowie EC (mit dem A3060) gibts viele Beschwerden auf Grund von Angle Snapping. Das scheint aber durch die Software bedingt zu sein. Andere Mäuse mit diesem Sensor haben das Problem nicht.



......


----------



## SaPass (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> ......


 Wo liegt da nun das Problem/der Fehler?
Bild Zowie EC1:


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wo liegt da nun das Problem/der Fehler?
> Bild Zowie EC1:



Naja eigentlich sollte die Kone die geraden Striche ziehen, dank Lasersensor.  
Aber wenn das nicht vertauscht ist, wäre nen Lasersensor ja besser. OMG!


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich sollte die Kone die geraden Striche ziehen, dank Lasersensor.
> Aber wenn das nicht vertauscht ist, wäre nen Lasersensor ja besser. OMG!


 
Dann wäre der Sensor erst recht nicht besser. Angle Snapping und Prediction ist das letzte was man bei einer Maus haben will. Ich denke mal der Fehler liegt da, das die neueren Zowies den 3090 und nicht den 3060 haben. Man muss nur mal auf das Datum des Tests gucken. 2010.


----------



## vvoll3 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



SaPass schrieb:


> Andere Mäuse mit diesem Sensor haben das Problem nicht.



A2020, S2020, A3060, A3070, A3080, A3080E haben immer Angle Snapping, weil SROM und so.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich sollte die Kone die geraden Striche ziehen, dank Lasersensor.
> Aber wenn das nicht vertauscht ist, wäre nen Lasersensor ja besser. OMG!



A6010 und A6090 haben kein Angle Snapping und sind im Rahmen gewisser Parameter auch in Ordnung, A9500 und A9800 nicht.


----------



## SaPass (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*

Endlich mal eine sinnvolle Antwort. Wo kann man eigentlich nachlesen, welcher Sensor mit welchen Problemen zu kämpfen hat?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> A6010 und A6090 haben kein Angle Snapping und sind im Rahmen gewisser Parameter auch in Ordnung, A9500 und A9800 nicht.


 
Also in jedem Test, den ich bis jetzt gefunden, steht das die Kone XTD kein Angle Snapping hat und mir ist auch nichts derartiges aufgefallen.
Habe auch mal schnell mit meiner alten Microsoft Sidewinder gegengetestet und die hat Anglesnapping, was man im Vergleich zur XTD ziemlich gut sieht.
Beschleunigung hat sie, aber das war es auch.


----------



## hatterboy (14. Mai 2014)

Der Zowie ist super


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

hatterboy schrieb:


> Der Zowie ist super



Das nenn ich mal ne genaue Angabe zu einer bestimmten Maus.


----------



## hatterboy (15. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ne genaue Angabe zu einer bestimmten Maus.



Mehr muss Mann dazu nicht sagen. Ich Könnte anfangen über sensoren , Anzahl buttons oder lift off distance zu Typen aber ich über lasse es  die Profis hier im forum. Ich kann aber sagen das ich verschiedene Mäuse probiert haben seit ich mein Zowie habe, aber ich gehe immer wieder zuruck .
Lg


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2014)

hatterboy schrieb:


> Mehr muss Mann dazu nicht sagen. Ich Könnte anfangen über sensoren , Anzahl buttons oder lift off distance zu Typen aber ich über lasse es  die Profis hier im forum. Ich kann aber sagen das ich verschiedene Mäuse probiert haben seit ich mein Zowie habe, aber ich gehe immer wieder zuruck .
> Lg



Du verstehst es nicht oder?
Zowie ist ein Hersteller und bietet dann doch mehr als nur eine Maus an.
Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## hatterboy (15. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht oder?
> Zowie ist ein Hersteller und bietet dann doch mehr als nur eine Maus an.
> Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn.



OK ok.
Der Zowie am meinte ich.

Lg


----------



## vvoll3 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Maus für fps*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also in jedem Test, den ich bis jetzt gefunden, steht das die Kone XTD kein Angle Snapping hat und mir ist auch nichts derartiges aufgefallen.



War unglücklich formuliert, aber jedesmal wenn ich es wiederholen muss werden meine Sätze kürzer weil die Informationen auch hier im Forum bereits zu finden sind, meine Motivation sinkt halt hart wenn ich manche Beiträge lese. :>


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> War unglücklich formuliert, aber jedesmal wenn ich es wiederholen muss werden meine Sätze kürzer weil die Informationen auch hier im Forum bereits zu finden sind, meine Motivation sinkt halt hart wenn ich manche Beiträge lese. :>



Naja die Suchfunktion benutzt eh kaum wer und erst recht informiert sich kaum jemand im Netz.
Es ist doch viel einfacher, wenn man hier vorgekaut serviert bekommt.


----------

